# Wie sinnvoll ist Gewichtstuning wirklich?



## luuul (14. Februar 2011)

hi,

ich frage mich, ob das ganze Gewichtstuning, das heutzutage betrieben wird, es wirklich bringt?
Mein Rad wiegt zur Zeit mit Pegs fast 14kg. Man sieht überall BMXer die  mit Leichtbaurädern rumfahren, aber bringt es das wirklich?

Wird der Bunnyhop auf einem 11kg Rad wirklich höher als auf einem 14kg  Rad? Oder ist das ganze Gewichtstuning reines Trendverhalten?

Es kostet ja schon ne Stange Geld sein Rad ein paar Kilo(ja sogar ein  paar Gramm) leichter zu kriegen. Überall hört man, Tricks seien rein  Technikbezogen, und trotzdem sind alle ihr Gewicht am tunen. Dabei war  es vor 5 Jahren noch ganz normal, dass ein BMX 14kg gewogen hat.

Bin mal gespannt ein paar Meinungen zu hören.

mfg

P.S. mich interessiert es nicht, ob weniger Gewicht trendiger ist oder  besser aussieht, sondern wirklich nur, ob es einem Tricks erleichtert


----------



## Hertener (14. Februar 2011)

Geringeres Gewicht => weniger Kraftaufwand => weniger Muckibude => mehr Fahrradfahren => leichter tricksen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luuul (14. Februar 2011)

Klar, aber lohnt es sich wirklich Geld auszugeben für 2-3 kg. Macht das bisschen Gewicht wirklich Unterschied, der sich für den Geldaufwand lohnen würde?


----------



## Ikonoklast (14. Februar 2011)

nen 10kg Rad bekommt man mitlerweile fÃ¼r 700â¬ da muss man nicht viel Geld ausgeben!


----------



## Hertener (15. Februar 2011)

Was heißt da "Geldaufwand"?
Odyssey PVC sind um einiges günstiger als viele Alu- oder Magnesium-Pedale.
5 Euro mehr für den Lieblingsmantel als plyte?
Salt AM Vorbau mit 300 Gramm auch nicht viel schwerer als andere.

Und viele Teile sind doch nur noch als "leicht" zu bekommen. Such doch mal 'nen 2,7kg Rahmen! 
Davon abgesehen: Wer kauft sich denn einen 2,7kg Rahmen, wenn die gängigen Rahmen 2,2kg auf die Waage bringen? Also ist des schon auch immer ein wenig trendy. Da kommst Du nicht drum rum. Es sei denn, Du fährst mit Deinem x-Jahre alten Complete nur spazieren und ersetzt defekte Teile aus dem OldSchool-Market. 

Aber die Frage, ob man denn nun extra Geld ausgeben *muss*, um sein nagelneues 14kg Komplettrad *tricktauglich* zu bekommen, kann man getrost verneinen.


----------



## RISE (15. Februar 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem ~11kg Rad gut bedient, viel leichter brauch ich es dann auch nicht mehr. Das flattert dann ja nur noch im Wind und viele Teile sind dann von so widerlichen Firmen...


----------



## Flatpro (15. Februar 2011)

steigt doch einfach mal zum beispiel von 2 auf 4 pegs um. das halbe kg macht einem das leben schon wirklich um einiges schwerer!


----------



## Deleted175796 (15. Februar 2011)

und ein leichtes rad schont die knochen...
wenn man mal vergleicht, dann landet ein 10kilorad um welten softer als ein 14-15 kiloteil.. man kanns irgendwie besser "abfangen"... 
ist auf jeden fall einfach angenehmer. es lohnt sich allemal.


----------



## wofalbruada (15. Februar 2011)

Ich schlage vor du fährst ein paar Runden mit deinem 14kg Bike und jumpst etwas rum, versuchst Manual usw... Dann gehst du in einen Bikeshop und fragst ob du das gleiche mit einem 10 -11kg Bike ausprobieren darfst!


----------



## Daniel_D (19. Februar 2011)

Wenn man sauer ist und sein Rad schmeißt macht man die Umgebung nicht kaputt


----------



## BMXingFelix (20. Februar 2011)

Ein leichtes Bike fliegt aber weiter... der "zerstörungsradius" ist größer.... dafür der Schaden an der umgebung kleiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted175796 (20. Februar 2011)

ja, ABER das leichte rad fliegt viel höher und hat demnach eine höhere aufprallgeschwindigkeit, was dann nicht nur den radius erhöht, sondern auch den schaden an der umgebung ..


----------



## Ghost1991 (20. Februar 2011)

Nach Energieerhaltung solte ein schweres und eine leichtes Rad genauso hoch und weit fliegen


----------



## Deleted175796 (20. Februar 2011)

fachsimpeln auf spaßiger ebene 

fakt ist, dass ich mein altes eisenschwein keine 5 meter hochgeworfen hätte und mein proper bestimmt doppelt so hoch fliegen würd


----------



## RISE (20. Februar 2011)

Ja, wobei die neuen Rahmen ja nicht nur leichter sind sondern auch größtenteils eine viel aggressivere Geometrie haben als die Uralt Viecher mit Demo 9 Radstand.


----------



## Flatpro (21. Februar 2011)

Ghost1991 schrieb:


> Nach Energieerhaltung solte ein schweres und eine leichtes Rad genauso hoch und weit fliegen


in anbetracht der tatsache, dass der fahrer nur eine maximale energie Ex auf das rad übertragen kann fliegt das leichtere rad m1 höher als rad m2, da
Ex =m1gh1
Ex=m2gh2, mit Ex konstant m1gh1=m2gh2 -->
m1/m2=h2/h1 mit m1/m2 < 1 folgt h2 < h1. taddaaa


----------



## Deleted175796 (21. Februar 2011)

war nur zu faul das zu schreiben, was der flatpro da belegt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (21. Februar 2011)

Na, das hab ja sogar ich verstanden. 

Wobei man vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte, dass g die Erdbeschleunigung ist. Und die ist bekanntlich auch konstant, zumindest im Flatbereich des Bikeparks Hochlarmark.


----------



## mainfluffy (22. Februar 2011)

oh man...


----------



## Flatpro (22. Februar 2011)

naja, g is nich konstant, nur in nem bestimmten diskretisierungsbereich. aber es ist für beide räder gleich, da sie sich zum vergleich an den jeweils gleichen orten befinden sollten. genug fachgesimpelt


----------



## Daniel_D (22. Februar 2011)

Hey darum ging es garnicht, sondern um die Energie, die das Rad auf seine Umgebung beim Aufprall überträgt und sie damit schädigt. Man muss also die höhere Masse von Rad 1 gegen die höhere Flugbahn und die daraus resultierende höhere Beschleunigung von Rad 2 rechnen. Dann muss man noch beide Räder gegen Kugeln ersetzen und schon hat man meine These entweder bestätigt, oder widerlegt. Egal wie es ausgeht, auf jeden Fall ein weiterer glamoröser Triumph für die Wissenschaft!


----------



## PhotoFreddy (22. Februar 2011)

um zurück zum thema zu kommen... Ein Kumpel von mir hat kein geld und wollte ein leichteres bike... als erstes (was aber denk ich alle von euch gemacht haben) alles unnötige abbauen.. wer dirt fährt brauch halt keine pegs... und dann hat er überall in seine felgen, vorbau und co. Löcher gebort^^ das bike is vllt 50gramm leichter geworden xD


----------

